# Output lights on the BFD



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I hooked up the BFD to the behringer last night and got it all up and running fine. I have used input Left, yet for some reason I am getting green lights for Left and Right as it they are both being used. Shouldn't it only be showing the green lights for input 1. I have the BFD set to left by pressing both L and R buttons together at the same time and selecting Left. I have set all filters to PA in the filter mode for each filter. So I am stumped as to know why this is happening.

cheers

Graham


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The left and right engine lights only denote which channel will be accepting the filter entries. If you have both lights on (couple mode engaged) then whatever filter is entered will go into both channels for convenience, so you don't have to enter it twice.

brucek


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bruce,

I have the inputs only going into the left channel and just the left channel light is on yet the green lights are lit on both the left and right output channels so when you are watching a film etc... the right one is higher than the left slightly. You may get two on the left but there will be three green lights on the right. Wierd. I am only using the left input and output on the rear.

One other thing Bruce, I am using program 4. Does this make a difference.

cheers

Graham


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> yet the green lights are lit on both the left and right output channels


When you talk about green leds on right and left output channels, I trust you mean the level indicator LED's on the VU meters?

If so, if you are feeding the left channel only, then the LED's on the VU meters will only show for the left VU meter - not the right. If you have that, there's a fault.

Are you sure you don't have cabling connected to the right channel?

brucek


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bruce,

Yep the light on the far left hand side next to the filter assigned lights. There is defo no cable going in to the right channel at all. The sound seems fine apart from the light. Perhaps if I emailed Behringer they may have a solution.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a picture of the left and right VU output meter lights on. I have checked the rear connections and they are fine. The diagram in the manual for the 1100 model is different to mine as on that there are two input switches with the left inputs next to left outputs and the right inputs next to the right outputs.

On mine the left and right inputs are next to each other and the left and right outputs are next to each other with only one input switch for both channels.

Is this ok.

cheers
Graham


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> On mine the left and right inputs are next to each other and the left and right outputs are next to each other with only one input switch for both channels.


Well, I have both an 1100 and an 1124 BFD and they are identical with respect to the rear panel.

So, I have no idea what you have there. What is the model #.

As far as I know, if you input a signal into the left channel, it shouldn't show up in the right channel. But, you may have some model I've never heard of.

brucek


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bruce,

Its the DSP-1100 model. I did have some filters turned on in program 4 for the right channel which I have turned all off and the lights have gone out for that. I have just played some music through my laptop and I dont have audyssey turned on at the moment as I need to re cal but there doesn't seem to be alot of bass.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bruce,

I swapped the left input/outputs to the right input/outputs this morning and it is now only showing 1 green light on the right channel which points to a problem with the left channel. I am going to run some new graphs tonight and see what differences there are if any. I am still a bit concerned that there seems to be a lack of bass now with the graph much flatter. It has been suggested running a house curve by dropping the mid to low frequencies but I am worried about loosing even more headroom and having to up the sub trim level to say +10 on the onkyo.

Is it safe on my dual Q18's to up the gain on the lower frequencies based on such a peak I had at 30-40 hz. I would still drop the mids to highs but not as much. What do you think?

cheers

Graham


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can't really say without more information. You haven't posted any graphs or indicated what filters you're already using.

brucek


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I realize this is an old thread - but wanted to add what I've seen.

I also have a DSP1100. When I ONLY have input plugged into the 1st input - the level meters for both 1+2 appear to be active.

If I only use input 2 - only 2 lights up. If I use 1 AND 2 they both behave independently.

I think that some of the 1100s must behave differently when using only 1 channel / mono. Since everything works perfectly fine - I don't have any reason to think it's a fault. 

I also have a 1124 - and when plugged into 1.. only 1 lights up... etc. It behaves "normally".


----------

